# Ash Steelhead video



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

[OHV]JiM3RtMTqw0m2MPsk5EyZeNeFrTsUmO0[/OHV]


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Bob, You know that you are making this 90 degree day even hotter with that video. I have caught lots of fish from that same spot. Come on Fall!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry Daddy, but had to test out the video player.... LOL


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice video Bob!...... but how many times do I have to watch it?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> but how many times do I have to watch it?


Apparently EVERYTIME you click on the thread!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Bring on WINTER!!!

Nice one Bob!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Apparently EVERYTIME you click on the thread!


I see that....


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you guys!! That's perfect!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man your making long for that time of year sooooo much! I love fishing the slush....where were you? lol looks familiar lol


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

That sure does look like fun ! Does the ice and slush flow interfere all that much or does it look worse than it is ?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> That sure does look like fun ! Does the ice and slush flow interfere all that much or does it look worse than it is ?


Not really. I use fireline for my main, so it slices right throughj the ice and slush chunks. The only real problem about fishing in slush in fast water is once the fish surfaces, the slush pushes them and its hard to land them at times....


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

That looks kind of scary SteelheadBob, with all that slush and stuff!! Were you scared? It looks really cold too! How do you stay warm? Do you wear a snuggie under your wader or something?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Why yes Joe, I do wear a snuggie. I puchased it at walmart. As i was veiwing it on tv, i thought to myself, man, that would be warm under my featherlight waders..... As for being scared, I had to change my snuggie when I got hom...... LMAO


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You should provide "SteelheadBob Snuggies" on all of your guided trips! Great advertising tool!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

.

I want a Steelheadbob snuggie, are they on your website yet?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Not yet parma, but i have a steelhead print, bass, perch and a bright blue one...... Which one would you like..????


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Man, I can just imagine myself jerkin Perch in October, wrapped in a Perch embroidered Snuggie! Yeah......definately Perch, ship it!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

joe01 said:


> sticking that fish on the ice cold rock did wounders for its life span


Cant we just enjoy the thread without getting all negative on it ? I dont know about you but I enjoyed watching the video , aint that whats important ?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Man, I can just imagine myself jerkin Perch in October, wrapped in a Perch embroidered Snuggie! Yeah......definately Perch, ship it!


would you like minnow scales edition so it glitters or old fishing cooler smell so your old lady wont take it over and claim it hers????


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

gotta love that! 10+ foot or so rod 6 foot leader and knee deep in slush. thats where I wanna be. and yonder I use 8# mono and never once had problems with it on slush or going under ice shelves...I am so ready


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> gotta love that! 10+ foot or so rod 6 foot leader and knee deep in slush. thats where I wanna be. and yonder I use 8# mono and never once had problems with it on slush or going under ice shelves...I am so ready


 i use a 9'leader 216.... That hole is deeeeeepppppp.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

nice vid bob, i'll be getting in touch with you soon about setting some dates for guided trips.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Carpman said:


> nice vid bob, i'll be getting in touch with you soon about setting some dates for guided trips.


Cool, give me a call soon, if you dont have my number from last year, shoot me a pm....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Got it covered bob, I am overseas right now.....but will call when I get to the states.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

where you at?????? Ummmmm,where ever your at and if they have a hard rock cafe, ill take a XL t-shirt please..... LOL


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

gotcha covered bob


----------

